# Disturbing video



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

‫?? ???? ?? ?? ?? ??? ???? ????? ?? ??? ????? ? ??????‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Tragic news everyday


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Tragic news everyday


Once again words fail me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A video report compiled by Egypt’s Mosireen film collective documents the beating and killing of protesters by Egyptian soldiers in the past week.
An adviser to Egypt’s military rulers said in a newspaper interview published on Thursday that a brutal attack on a female protester by Egyptian soldiers on Saturday was justified because the woman had insulted the army.

Thousands of Egyptian women took to the streets of Cairo this week to protest the beating of the woman, whose black abaya was stripped back to reveal her underwear during the attack.

Asked about video and photographs of soldiers hitting and kicking the woman, Gen. Abdel Moneim Kato, a retired officer who advises the ruling military council in Cairo, told the Arabic-language newspaper Asharq Al-Awsat that the female activist “had been insulting the army through a megaphone” before she was stripped and beaten.

That justification for the brutal beating comes eight months after the generals put in power by President Hosni Mubarak sentenced another activist, Maikel Nabil, to three years in prison for “insulting the armed forces” on Facebook.

According to an English-language summary of the general’s comments published by The Egypt Independent, a Cairo daily, the adviser also defended the use of live ammunition against protesters, which he claimed was permitted by the terms of the Geneva Conventions. But, as another retired general told The Independent, the conventions that govern the rules of war between states or militias contain no such provision permitting attacks on civilian protesters.

In fact, one protocol, adopted in 1977 to govern the conduct of armies during civil wars, states clearly that even then, “the civilian population as such, as well as individual civilians, shall not be the object of attack.” The same protocol also bars soldiers from engaging in “outrages upon personal dignity, in particular humiliating and degrading treatment, rape, enforced prostitution and any form or indecent assault.”

General Kato — who called protesters delinquents “who deserve to be thrown into Hitler’s ovens” in another interview this week — also claimed that activists calling for an end to military rule were agents of foreign governments who had paid children to attack soldiers.

While the woman whose beating sparked such outrage has yet to speak publicly, a woman who attempted to come to her aid, and was then pummeled by soldiers herself, spoke to CNN from her hospital bed on Thursday.

The second woman, Azza Hilal Suleiman, told CNN: “There’s no justice. I don’t know how long we’ll go without justice. We didn’t ask for anything but to be free in our own country. We’ve been oppressed by the military, by the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces, and by the police. I don’t know how much longer they will continue to kill us.”


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder what the General (whose daughter was horribly beaten) is thinking right now ???

Will he condone his forces' actions? Will he criticise them for being worse now than when Mubarak was in power?.... Or will he keep quiet, blackmailed into silence like all his fellow Generals?

This SCAF is not fit for purpose P.M. Tantawi..... I'm not a small entity in your world. Arrest me for signalling the end game of a terrible regime, then see where the press and world's media takes it !!!!!

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

Sadly this is nothing compared with what Channel Four showed thew other night.

Syria's Torture Machine - 4oD - Channel 4

Whilst I appreciate it might not be possible to watch this the page gives an indication of what its content contains. I have never seen brutality like it. I didn't realise what some humans are capable of inflicting on others.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Animals... It beggars belief that these Syrian savages are actually native of this country on the film.
When I heard Bashar Assad's brother heads one of the elite army security forces, there is no doubt whatsoever Assad is killing his own people.

Libya's Ghadafi (and Saife his son) said the same... Surely this Syrian president knows his fate will be the very same. It's only a matter of time, the world is waking up to it. Even if the Arab League etc. have little command over their Arab partners and the inspectors fail to uncover these atrocities, the Global Public will not turn a blind-eye. 

The Day of Reckoning cometh in your Syria Mr. Bashar Assad and Prime Minister Tantawi in your Egypt, get prepared for the same blood-bath in 2012. Upon your own heads be it.........


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Sickening and harrowing video..

On the opposite side of the coin here is the UK softly softly approach to the riots there of chavs who should have been dragged through the streets by the UK military and crushed under the heels like vermin

"The head of the Metropolitan Police has reacted cautiously to the prospect of acquiring water cannon to deal with any future outbreaks of rioting"

"Bernard Hogan-Howe acknowledged that police needed to review their tactics in the light of last summer's disturbances.

However he said water cannon had limitations and were "not the answer" to the problems which confronted police last August"

Met chief cautious on water cannon - Yahoo!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sadly, I think if you do a little googling, you can find this "type of video" from just about every country around the world (past and present). Humanity, where are you?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> Sickening and harrowing video..
> 
> On the opposite side of the coin here is the UK softly softly approach to the riots there of chavs who should have been dragged through the streets by the UK military and crushed under the heels like vermin
> 
> ...




Violence is never the answer..


----------

